# Mit WAGO 750-880 E-Mails versenden



## Ampel03 (3 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 880 im lokalen Netzwerk eingebunden. Als  Router habe ich den Speedport W921V, der die Verbindung nach der  Außenwelt macht.

Als Baustein habe ich "Mail_ESMTP_Client"  aus WagoLibMail_02 eingebaut und beschaltet. Und zwar möchte ich über gmx versenden. 

Wenn gesendet werden soll, wird das Sendebit durch eine Auswertung auf Steigende Flanke auf high gesetzt (set).

Das Sendebit wird, wahrscheinlich von "Mail_ESMTP_Client" selbst, wieder auf low gesetzt. Anschliessend kommt dieser Fehlermeldung:

Fehler -29184, 'Transfer aborted by xSend'


Wenn das Sendebit dauerhaft durch Forcen auf high gesetzt wird, steht dieser Fehlermeldung an:

Fehler -29181, 'DNS-Request failed, could not retrieve POP3 servers IP address' 


Hab schon fleißig gelesen und gegoogelt, aber noch nicht wirklich eine Lösung dafür gefunden. Wie kann/muss ich die 880 und/oder Router konfigurieren, damit es funktioniert?

Mit diesen Daten habe ich den Baustein gefüttert:

sSmtpServer: 'mail.gmx.net'    (hab auch schon probiert: 213.165.64.20)
wSmtpPort: 465 (25 hat auch nicht funktioniert)
TimOut: 30Sekunden
eOperationMode: MAIL_POP3_BEFORE_SMTP (hab auch schon probiert: MAIL_SMTP_AUTH)
sPop3Server: pop.gmx.net
wPop3Port: 995 (110 hat auch nicht funktioniert)
Username, Passwort, from, to,.... vollständig und mit gültigen Emailadressen ausgefüllt.


Wer weiß Rat und kann mir helfen?



Danke im Voraus, Ampel03


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2012)

IP des Routers als Gatewayadresse in der Ethernetkonfiguration des 750-880 eingetragen?


----------



## Ampel03 (3 Februar 2012)

Meinst Du die "interne" IP des Routers (bei mir 192.168.2.1)??? Hab  ich mit WAGO Ethernet Settings bei der 880 gemacht, funktioniert nicht. 


Hab  nochmal im Web-based managment geschaut. Unter TCP/IP ist "Domain Name"  leer und in "DNS-Server 1" steht 0.0.0.0 drinne. Muss da vielleicht was  eingetrsagen sein???


Nebenbei: Die "externe" IP ist dynamisch und wechselt dauernd...

Ampel03


----------



## mike_roh_soft (3 Februar 2012)

Hätte jetzt auch auf die IP-Adresse der ein-und ausgangsserver von gmx getippt.
Hatte da neulich was gelesen, dass es im klartext "mail.gmx.net" propleme gibt und man besser die IP nehmen sollte.
Hast auch den eingangsserver mit IP angegeben oder nur ausgangsserver?


----------



## Ampel03 (4 Februar 2012)

Hab nur mit der Änderung des sSmtpServer auf 213.165.64.20 versucht. Die IP des pop.gmx.net kenne ich nicht und hab ich auch nirgends gefunden.

Kennt jemand diese zufällig oder weiß wo sie steht? Vielleicht ist 213.165.64.20 ja auch falsch.....


----------



## mike_roh_soft (4 Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, kurz gegoogled und in einem Tutorial das gefunden:
Der SMTP-Server von GMX  hat den Namen *mail.gmx.net* (alias *smtp.gmx.net*) und die IP-Adresse *213.165.64.20* oder* 213.165.54.21*. Da der SMTP-Server wie üblich an *Port 25* angebunden ist, kann der folgende *Open*-Befehl von Telnet die Verbindung zu diesem Mail-Server herstellen. 

Ansonsten mal die FAQ von GMX durchgehen!


----------



## Ampel03 (4 Februar 2012)

Danke, habs auch gefunden:
*mail.gmx.net*:  *213.165.64.20*
*pop.gmx.net*:  *213.165.64.22*


Bekomme mittlerweile auch eine andere Fehlermeldung:

Fehler -29183, 'TIMEOUT: Try to connect with SMTP Server'


Hab irgendwo hier im Forum gelesen:

****************
es hat geklappt. Habs selbst hin bekommen. Der DNS Eintrag am DSL Router  muss in der Wago Konfig eingetragen werden......
****************

Ich benutze auch DynDNS von selfhost (xxxxx.selfhost.me) und hab den Router entsprechend konfiguriert. Heißt das, dass ich diesen Eintrag (xxxxx.selfhost.me) in die WAGO eintragen muss??? Und wenn ja, wo muss er denn eingetragen werden? 

Wenn ich die IP-Adressinformation aus den Router lese, steht dort unter anderem:
         Primärer DNS-Server: 217.0.xxx.xxx (hab die letzten Stellen nur weggixst).


----------



## Ampel03 (5 Februar 2012)

*Fehler entdeckt*

So, jetzt funktioniert es. Es sind folgende Einstellungen zu beachten (hier bei Nutzung von gmx):

1. Baustein MAIL_ESMTP_Client:

sSmtpServer: 213.165.64.20 (anstelle 'mail.gmx.net', damit funkrioniert es nämlich nicht, Danke an mike_roh_soft)
 wSmtpPort: 25
 TimOut: 30Sekunden (andere zeit habe ich nicht ausprobiert)
 eOperationMode: MAIL_SMTP_AUTH (Achtung: muss im gmx-Konto unter Optionen->Sicherheit eingestellt sein)
 sPop3Server: pop.gmx.net (hier braucht keine direkte IP eingetragen sein)
 wPop3Port: 110
 sUsername: bei gmx muss Benutzeremailadresse eingetragen sein, Kundennummer reicht nicht aus.
sPassword: gültiges Passwort eintragen
sFrom: hier muss auch die Benutzeremailadresse von gmx eingetragen sein.
sTo: Empfängeremailadresse eintragen.

Die restlichen Paramter sind klar (Betreff, Inhalt, Anhang,...).

Ich habe dieses nur bei gmx ausprobiert. Bei anderen Anbietern ist es vielleicht anders.

2. WAGO Knoten Einstellung:

Gateway: hier die IP-Adresse vom Router eintragen (bei mir war es 192.168.2.1, Danke Oberchefe)

Die anderen Einstellungen sind standard.


Das, was hier steht hat bei funktioniert. Ob es woanders auch so funktioniert, kann ich nicht garantieren. *Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge, Änderungen oder ähnliches hat, dann bitte ergänzen.*



Ampel03


----------



## carki (9 Februar 2012)

Hallo Hallo

ich habe es auch hinbekommen so wie Ampel03 es beschrieben hat. Allerdings möchte ich diese Mail gleich an zwei Adressen versenden. Hat einer eine Idee wie das funktioniert? Hab die Variable zur zeit so definiert Empf:STRING:='xxxxx@web.de, yyyyy@web.de' allerdings kommt dort folgender Fehler: iERROR:-29951 sStatus:'501 Adress SyntaxError<xxx@web.de,yyyy@web.de>§R§N'

mfg
Carki


----------



## WAGO (15 Februar 2012)

Hallo Ampel03, hallo carki,

bitte verwendet für die 750-88X den  neusten Stand der WagoLibMail_02, damit funktioniert auch der  DNS-Zugriff unter der Voraussetzung das Ihr einen DNS-Server im WBM  konfiguriert habt.  http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/libraries/WagoLibMail_02.lib
Carki,  Du kannst nur eine Adresse übergeben, d.h. Du musst mit der fallen  Flanke an xSend die Adresse umschalten und einen neuen Sendevorgang  starten.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (10 August 2013)

kann mir jemand bei folgenden Fehler helfen:

iError: -29183
sStatus: 'TIMEOUT: Connection established, waiting for "Mail..."


----------



## infeedjam (17 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
leider bekomme ich mit den Angaben von Ampel die E-Mail Option auch nicht ans laufen. Bei mir stellt sich aber Grundlegend die Frage ob dies mit meiner dynDNS (selfhost free) überhaupt geht. Desweiteren haben ich einen Speedport 504W über den die Verbindung läuft. 
Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand helfen bzw. Tipps geben könnte. Die Einstellungen von Ampel habe ich sonst so übernommen, da ich auch einen gmx account verwende. 
Viele Grüße
Jam


----------



## Ampel03 (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo Jam,

die Gateway Adresse kannst Du mit dem Programm WAGO Ethernet Settings einstellen. Dazu nutze den Reiter "Netzwerk".

Ich habe dort folgendes eingetragen:

IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.xxx
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
*Gateway*: 192.168.2.1
Bvorzugter DNS-Server: 192.168.2.1


Ich habe bei selfhost auch einen freien DynDNS. Bei mir klappt es gut. Erfahrungen mit dem 504 habe ich nicht, aber es sollte doch sehr ähnlich zum 921 sein.



GMX  stellt seine E-Mailübertragung auf *SSL* um. Daher sollten die  Portnummern und die Zugangsart geändert werden. Habe es selbst noch  nicht gemacht und auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Hat jemand da schon  Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Ampel


----------



## Ampel03 (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

GMX hat auf SSL umgestellt, also auch seine Ports geändert. Ich habe es mal mit den neuen Ports ausprobiert. Und hat sofort funktioniert. Hier nochmal in der Zusammenfassung:

1. Baustein MAIL_ESMTP_Client:

sSmtpServer: 213.165.64.20 (anstelle 'mail.gmx.net', damit funkrioniert es nämlich nicht)
wSmtpPort: *587*
TimOut: 30Sekunden (andere zeit habe ich nicht ausprobiert)
eOperationMode: MAIL_SMTP_AUTH
sPop3Server: pop.gmx.net (hier braucht keine direkte IP eingetragen sein)
wPop3Port: *995*
sUsername: bei gmx muss Benutzeremailadresse eingetragen sein, Kundennummer reicht nicht aus.
sPassword: gültiges Passwort eintragen
sFrom: hier muss auch die Benutzeremailadresse von gmx eingetragen sein.
sTo: Empfängeremailadresse eintragen.


2. WAGO Knoten Einstellung:

IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.xxx
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.2.1
Bvorzugter DNS-Server: 192.168.2.1



Das, was hier steht hat bei mir funktioniert. Ob es woanders auch so funktioniert, kann ich nicht garantieren. *Wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge, Änderungen oder ähnliches hat, dann bitte ergänzen.*


Ampel03


----------



## infeedjam (18 Januar 2014)

Hallo Ampel03, 

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Bei mir hat es jetzt auch funktioniert. Jedoch habe ich abweichend zu deinen Angaben, den sSmtpServer auf 'mail.gmx.net' einstellen müssen. Mit der IP Adresse hat es nicht funktioniert bei mir. Nur als update, falls noch mehr Leute diese Probleme haben.

Jam


----------



## Ludewig (22 Januar 2014)

Die nächste Schwierigkeit dürfte jetzt die komplett verschlüsselte Kommunikation werden. GMX hat dies schon für Januar angekündigt, jedoch funktionieren bestehende Accounts offenbar weiterhin. Es fragt sich nur bis wann.


----------



## Ampel03 (5 April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

das, was Ludewig geschrieben hat, ist eingetreten. Seit diese Woche kann ich keine E-Mails über GMX mit der 880 versenden.

Es kommt die Fehlermeldung:

'550-Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable$R$N550 Insufficient security or privacy level.$R$N'

Mein GMX Konto ist definitiv erreichbar. Nutze ich täglich. Scheint wirklich was mit den Sicherheitseinstellungen zu tun zu haben.









Kennt jemand neue Einstellungen dazu? 

Ampel03


----------



## Teraben (19 April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Hatte bisher meine Status Mails per web.de versendet. Leider hat web.de wie auch gmx.de und weitere Anbieter den Zugriff umgestellt, so dass dies nur noch mit aktiver SSL Verschlusselung möglich ist. Die kann eine WAGO Steuerung leider nicht leisten. Bin nun seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Mail Anbieter, der kein SSL benötigt. Bin dabei auf firemail.de gestoßen. Habe aber leider noch keine Mail versenden können. Verbindung über den Mail_Pop3_client Baustein scheint zu funktionieren. Email geht aber wie gesagt noch nicht raus.... Ich arbeite daran  wenn es von ech jemand schafft, dann bitte hier die Einstellungen posten.

danke und Grüße


----------



## Ampel03 (20 April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bei WAGO gibt es die neue Lib: WagoLibSecureMail_01.

Sie kann nun per SSL E-Mails senden.

Ich habe sie neu eingebunden. Beim Übersetzen kamen jedoch die Fehlermeldungen:

Fehler 4024: SMAIL_Client (641): Erwarte ';' oder':=' vor 'p0'

Fehler 4024: SMAIL_Client (641): Erwarte ';' vor 'p0'

Kann es sein, dass ein Fehler in der Lib ist???

Gruß, Ampel


----------



## gravieren (20 April 2014)

Ampel03 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bei WAGO gibt es die neue Lib: WagoLibSecureMail_01.



Ich finde diese nicht !
Hast du einen Link  ?

Das ist schon manchmal ein SCH... mit den Daten/Download, um diese zu finden ! ! !


----------



## Ampel03 (20 April 2014)

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...&lang=de#appnotedetailsWagoLibSecureMail_01en

Oder bei WAGO die Dowloadsuche nutzen und einfach das Wort Mail eingeben.

Gruß


----------



## gravieren (20 April 2014)

Ampel03 schrieb:


> Oder bei WAGO die Dowloadsuche nutzen und einfach das Wort Mail eingeben.



Gefunden.

Probiere doch mal nur das Example aus !
Hast du da auch einen Fehler ?


----------



## Teraben (20 April 2014)

Hallo.

Erstmal Danke für den super Hinweis auf den neue Mail Baustein mit SSL! Bekomme aktuell aber leider noch die Fehlermeldung "DNS-Request faild, could not retrieve Server IP adress" Liegt glaub ich an den IP Einstellungen meiner WAGO Steuerung. Irgendwie wurden die Einstellungen leider zurückgesetzt. Werde ich die Tage nochmal angehen. Hat jemand nen Tip, wie ich die Einstellungen, die ich auf der Oberfläche im Browser mache, überprüfen kann.

Ich danke euch viel Mals für eure Hilfe.
Grüße


----------



## Ampel03 (21 April 2014)

Hallo gravieren,

habe das Beispiel mit einer 881 ausprobiert. Das Übersetzen funktioniert. Jedoch kommt beim Übertragen zur SPS ein Fenster mit Fehlermeldung.




Verstehen den Fehler nicht! Habe die Biblios kontrolliert und neu reingeholt, das Programm noch weiter vereinfacht. Auch den Controller neu formatiert und extrahiert. Scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein.
Hast Du eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## dingo (21 April 2014)

Hallo Ampel03,
möglicherweise spielt die Firmware auf Deinem Controller eine Rolle.
Welche CoDeSys- & Firmware- Versionen hast Du?

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Ampel03 (21 April 2014)

Hi,

Codesys: 2.3.9.42

750-881: FW: 01.01.14(01), HW: 03.

Gibts es jeweils etwas aktuelleres? Wenn ja, muss ich das bei WAGO direkt anfordern?

Gruß


----------



## dingo (21 April 2014)

Hallo,
yep.
FW05 & Wago CoDeSys .43

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Teraben (21 April 2014)

Hallo, ich nochmal 
Habe das DNS Problem nun umgangen durch das eingeben der IP Adresse und nicht der smtp.web.de.
Leider habe ich jetzt aber das nächste Problem. Der Verbindungsaufbau bricht mit einem Time-Out ab. Was kann da noch nicht passen? Netzwerkdaten beziehe ich über DHCP und habe ich kontrolliert. Sollte passen. Ich meine das mail senden hat vor der Umstellung auf SSL und mit dem "alten" Baustein auch super geklappt. Weiß grad nicht so recht weiterm was ich noch testen/umstellen soll. 
Grüße


----------



## Ampel03 (24 April 2014)

Hey Dingo,

danke für den Tipp mit der FW! Danach funktioniert es  soweit, dass das Beispiel im Controller abgearbeitet wird. Jedoch kann  ich noch keine E-Mail versenden. Folgende Einstellungen habe ich  gemacht:

    sServer: STRING := 'mail.gmx.net';
    wPort : WORD := *465*;
    eMode : SMAIL_eOperationMode := *SMAIL_eSSL*;

Lt. GMX reicht SSL bei Nutzung von Port 465 aus.

Es kommt als Fehler: sStatus: 'SMAIL_ERROR: Invalid response, expecting "235 - Authentication OK " telegram'.


Habe auch schon verschiedene Einstellungen getestet:

    sServer: STRING := 'mail.gmx.net';
    wPort : WORD := *587*;
    eMode : SMAIL_eOperationMode := *SMAIL_eSSL*; -> 'TLS-ERROR: function "Hndshk_Connect()" fails with system error code: -1'

    sServer: STRING := 'mail.gmx.net';
    wPort : WORD := *587*;
    eMode : SMAIL_eOperationMode := *SMAIL_eSTARTTLS*; -> 'SMAIL_ERROR: Invalid response, expecting "235 - Authentication OK " telegram'

    sServer: STRING := 'mail.gmx.net';
    wPort : WORD := *465*;
    eMode : SMAIL_eOperationMode := *SMAIL_eSTARTTLS*; -> 'TIMEOUT on:Connection established, waiting for "Mailserver Greetings"'


Hast Du noch eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß


----------



## dingo (27 April 2014)

Hallo Ampel03,
funktioniert es bei Dir?

ich habe zur Zeit auch eine Fehlermeldung.:
SMAIL_ERROR: Invalid response, expecting"250- OK" for "MAIL FROM: "telegram

Hier benutze ich ein 880'er & GMX- Konto.
Vielleicht passt etwas mit dem Einstellungen des Attachments nicht...

Welchen FB_Client benutzt Du?

MfG aus OWL
Dingo


----------



## Ampel03 (27 April 2014)

Hey Dingo,

es funktioniert jetzt bei mir. Ich hatte einen (dummen) Fehler in der Schreibweise der E-Mailadresse gehabt.

Hier meine Einstellungen für den SMAIL_Client:

sServer: STRING := 'mail.gmx.net';
    wPort : WORD := 465;
eMode : SMAIL_eOperationMode := SMAIL_eSSL;

Zur Zeit sende ich nur ohne Anhang. Ein Text reicht mir. Evtl. werde ich irgandwann mal den Versand von Anhängen einfügen. Mal sehen...

Gruß, Ampel03


----------



## tomrey (29 April 2014)

hi,
will/muß auch auf ssl umstellen aber wenn ich das Beispiel aus dem Anwendungshinweis (WagoLibSecureMail01_Example01.pro) öffne, mosert codesys folgende libs an:


die base 64 hab ich bei wago gefunden, die ssl nicht???
wer weiss weiter?
gruß


----------



## Ampel03 (29 April 2014)

Hey tomrey,

als ich damals die WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib eingebunden habe, hat sich die ssl mit eingebunden. War also schon irgendwo vorhanden.

Welche Version von Codesys setzt Du ein? Evtl. die aktuellste Version anfordern und installieren!?!

Ampel03


----------



## tomrey (29 April 2014)

hi ampel,
hat sich erledigt, ich habe von wago die aktuellen targets bekommen, da war die ssl dabei.
gruß


----------



## tomrey (4 Mai 2014)

hi all,
so jetzt habe die ersten tests mit den neuen targets machen können - leider negativ:
'TLS-ERROR: function "SSL_write()" fails'
wie komme ich dem fehler auf die spur?
gruß


----------



## tomrey (11 Mai 2014)

push: hat keiner ne idee zum debugging?


----------



## Jameson (12 Mai 2014)

Hello @ all!
Ich möchte auch meinen Wago 750-841 auch auf SSL-Verschlüsselung umstellen.
Ich habe ebenfalls die WagoLibMail_02 eingebunden, die aktuellst FW20 auf den Koppler gespielt und die aktuellste CoDeSys Version von Wago angefordert.
Allerdings habe ich die Version 2.3.9.42 erhalten nicht die Version .43 !?
Beim Einloggen auf den 750-841 bekomme ich immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass einige SSL... Funktion nicht gebunden werden können.



Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?
Ist es eventuell mit dem 750-841 gar nicht möglich diese Lib zu verwenden?
schöne Grüße!


----------



## Reckers (17 Mai 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der  WagoLibSecureMail_01.lib  Bibo.
Wenn ich versuche, eine E-Mail zu senden, stürzt nach dem Timeout von 10s an dem Baustein SMAIL_Client aus das Bibo meine Wago 881 entweder komplett ab und es blinken die LEDs 
"MS", "NS", I/O" und "USR" abwechselnd grün/rot oder die Steuerung startet neu. 
Das Gleiche ist auch, wenn ich es mit dem Beispiel-Programm von Wago versuche.

Kennt jemand das Problem ? 


Gruß, Reckers

EDIT: 
Habe es nur mit meinen GMX Account versucht.
Mit dem Gmail Account hat es auf Anhieb geklappt !


----------



## Ampel03 (18 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

seit drei Tagen habe ich auch das Problem, dass bei E-Mail senden die WAGO 880 abstürzt. Dann muss die Taste am Knoten unter der Klappe gedrückt werden. Dann läuft sie wieder. Ich nutze auch GMX. Habe auch schon den Port von 465 auf 587 und eOperationMode geändert, aber auch dabei ändert sich nichts am Verhalten. Alles Übersetzen bringt nichts.

Das komische ist, dass es ja mehrere Wochen einwandfrei gelaufen hat! Kann es sein, dass GMX etwas am Handling geändert hat und die Lib von WAGO angepasst werden muss?

@ WAGO Support: Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Gruß, Ampel03


----------



## Ampel03 (24 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nutzt einer von Euch noch GMX zum E-Mail-Versenden und funktioniert es? Bei mir stürzt der Knoten immer noch ab. Auch mit verschiedenen Einstellungen.

Nun habe ich eine andere E-Mail-Adresse bei live.de ausprobiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Scheint doch an GMX zu liegen 


Wenn einer ne Lösung hat über GMX zu senden, bitte posten!


Bedankt, Ampel03


----------



## Step7Neuling (22 September 2014)

Also bei mir geht es überhaupt nicht vernünftig.
Ich habe die WagoLibSecureMail01 eingebunden, auch das Example Projekt ist in Benutzung.
Aber weiter als 'Prepare mail' geht nicht..
Habe GMX SMTP IP genommen und den Port 25...auch den 587 blieb ohne Erfolg.

Nach ein paar Sekunden, ist die Steuerung auch nicht mehr zu erreichen.
Dateiänhänge habe ich auch nicht.


----------



## lord2k3 (29 September 2014)

Dann ist bestimmt die fw (05) auf deinem controller die mag die aktuelle Verschlüsselung nicht. Update auf die 07er fw dann sollte es funktionieren.

Gruß
Lord2k3


----------



## tomrey (25 Juni 2015)

Ampel03 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> seit drei Tagen habe ich auch das Problem, dass bei E-Mail senden die WAGO 880 abstürzt. Dann muss die Taste am Knoten unter der Klappe gedrückt werden. Dann läuft sie wieder. Ich nutze auch GMX. Habe auch schon den Port von 465 auf 587 und eOperationMode geändert, aber auch dabei ändert sich nichts am Verhalten. Alles Übersetzen bringt nichts.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wago-Support,
gibt es zu mail/GMX inzwischen eine Lösung?
Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (25 Juni 2015)

Hallo tomrey,

wie bereits von Lord2k3 geschrieben, kannst du die WagoLibSecureMail01 mit der Firmware >= 07 Bedenkenlos einsetzen.
Das von dir zitierte Problem, resultierend aus einer Umstellung bei GMX, aus Mitte 2014 ist selbstverständlich längst behoben worden.


----------



## tomrey (25 Juni 2015)

ok, ich habe aktuell diese:

Order number  750-881 Firmware revision 
 01.02.05 (03) 

und benutze den SMAIL_Client2
wie bekomme ich die aktuelle FW?
Dank+Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (25 Juni 2015)

Hallo tomrey,

ich würde dich bitten dich einmal direkt an den Support zu wenden. Gerne per Mail unter support@wago.com.
Dann können wir dir die Firmware zukommen lassen.


----------



## tomrey (25 Juni 2015)

mail ist unterwegs...


----------



## Danny750880 (27 Februar 2020)

Hallo, kann mir da jemand Helfen......
bekomme es nicht hin mit den Aktuellen daten von GMX. 
Jemand vielleicht einTipp für mich.

Wago 750.880


immer der gleiche fehler 29181 ( DNS Reqest failed )

hab es auch schon mit der IP ausprobiert.


----------



## Hesse (27 Februar 2020)

Ich kenn diese wago nicht, aber kann die * SSL/TLS-Verschlüsselung ?*
  Dem Datum des Themen Begin zu beurteilen eher nicht.
  Somit scheidet GMX aus. 
  Versuch es mal mit https://www.smart-mail.de/ einer der wenigen die ohne SSL/TLS-Verschlüsselung
  noch funktionieren.
  Auch aktuell zum heuteigen Datum*.*


----------



## Tobsucht (28 Februar 2020)

Hallo Danny,

der Fehler DNS Reqest failed deutet darauf hin, dass der Controller gmx.de nicht auflösen kann.
Dazu musst Du im Web-based Management einen DNS Server hinterlegen, den der Controller auch erreichen kann.


Grüße


----------



## Danny750880 (2 März 2020)

habe grade viel um die Ohren, werde es probieren und eine kurze rückmeldung geben. Danke euch "!


----------



## Peter1977 (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Eine Blöde Frage Funktioniert die Mail Übertragung auch in der Simulation?

Bevor ich dauernd herumsuche wieso es nicht funktioniert.

(Habe eine Woche zugebracht mit der MySQL-DB in der Simulation Inzwischen auf der Steuerung Testen können).

Danke

Mfg

Peter


----------



## Danny750880 (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo, 
hat jetzt länger gedauert mit dem Melden.
leider Funktioniert es auch nicht mit Smart mail.
Hat jemand vielleicht ein kurzez Abbild der Programmierung und ein Schritt für Schritt Anleitung. 
Danke euch.


----------



## Step7Neuling (5 Mai 2022)

Geht das eigentlich aktuell noch ?

Irgendwie seit 14 Tagen kann ich keine Mails mehr versenden...

GMAIL : FAIL
GMX : FAIL
WEB.DE : FAIL
IONOS : FAIL
AOL : FAIL


----------

